# Insecticide grazing/dry hay restrictions



## bhamrick (Jan 4, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if insecticide grazing or dry hay restrictions are specifically for meat or dairy animals due to human consumption or does the restriction apply for the safety of the animal regardless. Specifically horses.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I think for the very mostpart the restrictions are for animals for human consumption(meat and dairy). If there are warnings for other animals as far as I know it will be plainly stated in the accompaning literature.

Regards, Mike


----------



## bhamrick (Jan 4, 2013)

Pilot 4e (generic lorsban 4e) was the label I was looking at and all it says is 14 days for 1 pint and 21 days for anything over 1 pint acre. Doesnt specify for meat or dairy. I applied 1.5 pints acre at the last minute due to a infestation of aphids bad enough to see the wilting/yellowing of the plants. Thought it was 14 day restriction then to find out it was 21. It is horse hay being fed to our personal horses. 14 days is ok to wait while 21 is going to be pushing it.


----------

